# Pelea en Tudela entre Magrebíes y Dominicanos. No se pierdan al reportero que graba la golpisa.



## Desalmado Depresivo (24 May 2022)

Vienen los mejores, desde el sur y desde el oeste, somos un paraíso para esos futuros científicos.


----------



## Elvensen (24 May 2022)

21 minutos y ya retirado.
Buscanos otra fuente para que podamos gostar.


----------



## ANS² (24 May 2022)

¿pero qué clase de basura viene a este país?


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (24 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> 21 minutos y ya retirado.
> Buscanos otra fuente para que podamos gostar.



listo


----------



## Elvensen (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> listo



Eficiencia, mis zankitos.
Joder como la gorda vestida de vaquero azul se lleva por delante a un tio bien puesto al comienzo, impresionante.
Y en los momentos finales, como se lleva de puñetazos el tio de verde que antes estaba repartiendo bien.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 May 2022)

Bueno ...era de esperarse ...chocan los dos frentes ...en un par de años disputa de territorios y adiós paz


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 May 2022)

Que se maten todos unos a otros y problema solucionado.


----------



## Manteka (24 May 2022)

Mis dies para el reportero.

Keloké manin, repoltando un osero, un osero


----------



## Manteka (24 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Eficiencia, mis zankitos.
> Joder como la gorda vestida de vaquero azul se lleva por delante a un tio bien puesto al comienzo, impresionante.
> Y en los momentos finales, como se lleva de puñetazos el tio de verde que antes estaba repartiendo bien.



El de verde empieza a recibir por culpa de la gorda que lo intenta sacar de ahí cuando estaba en su salsa dándole a varios


----------



## Desalmado Depresivo (24 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Mis dies para el reportero.
> 
> Keloké manin, repoltando un osero, un osero



24 7 repoltando repoltando la vaina sigue keloké 

EL DIABLO EL DIABLO


----------



## DUDH (24 May 2022)

Manuela_Carmena.jpg


----------



## spala (24 May 2022)

quién ganó?


----------



## Vistalegre (24 May 2022)

spala dijo:


> quién ganó?



Pierden nuestras calles


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ¿pero qué clase de basura viene a este país?



boxeadores macheteros a traición en iniciación (los mejores de cada país) peso mosca / peso mierda


----------



## skan (24 May 2022)

En España/Europa tienen ventaja los moros porque son muchos más.


----------



## Mink (24 May 2022)

3 moros zurrandole al pancho, y va la subnormal de turno a pegarle tirones de la camiseta.
Siempre que veo videos de peleas y hay alguna puta en medio es lo mismo, se ponen a hacer el subnormal y en vez de parar la pelea consiguen que su amigo/novio/lo que sea se coma un monton de puñetazos de moros o negros que aprovechan la situacion para reventarlo. Y encima muchas de las peleas empiezan por su puta culpa.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> 3 moros zurrandole al pancho, y va la subnormal de turno a pegarle tirones de la camiseta.
> Siempre que veo videos de peleas y hay alguna puta en medio es lo mismo, se ponen a hacer el subnormal y en vez de parar la pelea consiguen que su amigo/novio/lo que sea se coma un monton de puñetazos de moros o negros que aprovechan la situacion para reventarlo. Y encima muchas de las peleas empiezan por su puta culpa.



EL guachupino de verde estaba solo ante el peligro, como Gary Cooper. Es el único dando puñetazos al aire y lanzando ganchos mientras la morisma le da para el pelo y se lo come vivo. 
Sus amigos no tiene un par de manos? Que hacen ahí parados? 
Lo dejaron más tirado que a una colilla al pobre Wilfredo.


----------



## omin0na (24 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Islam significa tolerancia y respeto por el diferente.


----------



## Snides (24 May 2022)




----------



## Kenthomi (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Vienen los mejores, desde el sur y desde el oeste, somos un paraíso para esos futuros científicos.



Joder el enano verde como reparte


----------



## cortoplacista (24 May 2022)

No querer tercer mundo es populismo, la convivencia tranquila es facha por eso todos los progres en cuanto prosperan un poco se largan de los lodazales diversos.


----------



## Berrón (24 May 2022)

El de verde se planta bien de piernas y reparte con fundamento. Lástima que le dejen solo sus colegas vendido frente a la turba mora de bracitos de alambre. Ya adelanto que el día en que falte el condumio estos moromierdas lo van a pasar muy mal, no tienen ni media hostia.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 May 2022)

Esto habría que rentabilizarlo. Que creen octogonos, cobren entrada y rulen apuestas.

Eso sí. Con bozal no sea que transmitían alguna enfermedad como el virus del moro


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 May 2022)

Encima les darán paguitas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Arístides (24 May 2022)

__





Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 h en Madrid


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/un-domingo-cualquiera-en-el-centro-madrid-cuatro-4-apunalados-en-24-h-tras-los-20-apunalados-en-20-dias.1760636/# Apuñalan a un menor de 14 años en cuello y glúteo al salir de clase en Puente de Vallecas Ha sido ingresado de gravedad en el hospital...




www.burbuja.info





*Datos oficiales: ciudad con más asesinatos, violaciones y secuestros de España totales y por habitante:*









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.







www.burbuja.info





*20 apuñalados en 20 días:*






! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info






*Asesinado en pleno centro a tiros:*





Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO. ANCIANO ASESINADO a TIROS en Carabanchel. Otro asesinato a tiro limpio en pleno Madrid.


Video en el enlace: https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/Tiroteo-mortal-en-Madrid-un-hombre-muere-por-disparos-en-un-enfrentamiento-entre-clanes-en-Carabanchel-2-2451974789--20220519105306.html Tiroteo mortal en Madrid: un hombre muere por disparos en un enfrentamiento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Visilleras (24 May 2022)

Unos y otros fuera ya.
El que cometa un delito, deportado.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 May 2022)

Lo mejor es la mongola de la Panchita cuerpo bombona de butano, cogiendo a su amigo y arrastrándolo e imposibilitandole que se defienda, y que acabe llevándose un buen sobo por 3 o 4 moromierdas cobardes, atacando todos a la vez cual hienas.


----------



## crash2012 (24 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Mis dies para el reportero.
> 
> Keloké manin, repoltando un osero, un osero




Jjjjj


----------



## Juan Niebla (24 May 2022)

excelente desayuno, gracias


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (24 May 2022)

dan ganas de entrar con un rompecabezas medieval y quedarse solo y luego que vengan los de recogidas de animales muertos del Ayuntamiento y limpien bien todo con lejía


----------



## Gorrión (24 May 2022)

Lo de las mujeres es retraso mental natural, se está peleando el chaval con 3 y la muy subnormal cogiéndole por la espalda.

Impresionante.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (24 May 2022)

los niños de la Ayuso


----------



## Edu Brock (24 May 2022)

Se peleaban porque unos decían que habían pagado más pensiones que los otros.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Vienen los mejores, desde el sur y desde el oeste, somos un paraíso para esos futuros científicos.



Somos el coche escoba del planeta. Recogemos la mierda que ni en sus paises quieren


----------



## Mamapinga (24 May 2022)

Los hijos de España vs Les fils de la France...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (24 May 2022)

*Miusic Latina*


----------



## lascanteras723 (24 May 2022)

Estos van a votar el día de mañana.


----------



## cujo (24 May 2022)

espero que los dominicanos empiecen una caza al moro en tudela


----------



## gatill0 (24 May 2022)

Justicia divina. Se debe establecer un equilibrio entre especies. Por mí que se maten


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ¿pero qué clase de basura viene a este país?



Fachas de Burbuja con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 May 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> dan ganas de entrar con un rompecabezas medieval y quedarse solo y luego que vengan los de recogidas de animales muertos del Ayuntamiento y limpien bien todo con lejía



Cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## alex_alex (24 May 2022)

Aunque moros y dominicanos suelen ser lo peo... en este caso me declino mas porque los moros van de listos y h los dominicanos no se quedan atras


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (24 May 2022)

Poco se habla de que un calBo viejales ande por ahí…


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (24 May 2022)

Faltan machetes


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Bonito país está quedando, los más preparados.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (24 May 2022)

Vaya, otra vez los romanos contra los cartagineses?


----------



## kemado (24 May 2022)

Lo mejor es el moro llevandose el bolso que se les ha caído en la pelea. No descansan…


----------



## supercuernos (24 May 2022)

Al menos fue una pelea noble. Nada de navajas o machetes.


----------



## Evil_ (24 May 2022)

Tambien le pegan a la que se mete por medio,menudo soplamocos le da.
Esta es la puta basura que traen y al mismo tiempo dicen estar con la mujer.
Ya solo los anormales pueden apoyar a este gobiernbo de mierda.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (24 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> 3 moros zurrandole al pancho, y va la subnormal de turno a pegarle tirones de la camiseta.
> Siempre que veo videos de peleas y hay alguna puta en medio es lo mismo, se ponen a hacer el subnormal y en vez de parar la pelea consiguen que su amigo/novio/lo que sea se coma un monton de puñetazos de moros o negros que aprovechan la situacion para reventarlo. Y encima muchas de las peleas empiezan por su puta culpa.



He pensado lo mismo, el tipo se estaba defendiendo bien contra tres y va la colega y lo desequilibra. Por suerte el moro creo que le pegado en toda la boca a ella..daños colaterales


----------



## DonCrisis (24 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> En España/Europa tienen ventaja los moros porque son muchos más.



Bueno en España hay más sudamericanos que moros, aunque los primeros trabajan bastante más que los segundos.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (24 May 2022)

Como bonus/huevo de pascua, observad en los últimos 3 segundos cómo el buen zagal ve el bolso en el suelo y lo recoge... supongo que para entregárselo a la dueña


----------



## Ratona001 (24 May 2022)

Las chicas intentando separar... Que hay que tener valor porque han recibido.

Y los morunos... Todo hombres. Ya se podrían f..entre ellos. Tú


----------



## Josant2022 (24 May 2022)

Mis dieses para el panchito de verde. 6 o 7 contra el y como reparte el cabron. Al final le tumban por culpa de una gorda


----------



## Juan Niebla (24 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Fachas de Burbuja con el culo en llamas.



que pasa, no te dejó anoche Iceta que le comieras el ojete? o te echaron de la sauna....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (24 May 2022)

Gozad, votontos hijos de la gran puta todos


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 May 2022)

Nos han metido está plaga hasta en municipios que hasta hace poco eran tranquilos, esto ya ha hecho metástasis, hace 15 o más años estaban concentrados en barrios chungos de las metrópolis, pero ahora es que ya estan por todas partes estos indeseables de mierda.
Y esto no tiene vuelta atrás, , y es peor porque en una ciudad grande está chusma indecente se diluía más, pero en un municipio mediano- pequeño la probabilidad de encontrarse con esta gentuza aumenta exponencialmente, ojalá y les toque en carne propia a algún concejal y/o alcalde o a sus putas familias, a ver qué tal les sienta la multiculturalidad que han importado.


----------



## Wifimio (24 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ¿pero qué clase de basura viene a este país?



Pues con mirar un poquito ya se puede saber


----------



## Maddie (24 May 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Lo mejor es la mongola de la Panchita cuerpo bombona de butano, cogiendo a su amigo y arrastrándolo e imposibilitandole que se defienda, y que acabe llevándose un buen sobo por 3 o 4 moromierdas cobardes, atacando todos a la vez cual hienas.



No creo que sea Pancha. No lo parece y además las panchas saben golpear desde pequeñas. Es común que en la escuela secundaria ya inicien en el deporte de los puños a nivel amateur con sus compañeras de colegio.

Palabra de Pancho.


----------



## Marco Porcio (24 May 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando das dinero comida y techo a hienas. Que otra cosa podía pasar más que apuñalamientos por la espalda a guardias de seguridad? No defendere a los panchos y menos a los dominicanos pero casi siempre empiezan los de las arenas, peor calaña no hay y la tenemos en casa.


----------



## Yomimo (24 May 2022)

Abascal, vete calentando qué sales.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 May 2022)

Faltan los machetes y las cabezas rodando. Vidrio muy flojo.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (24 May 2022)




----------



## Josant2022 (24 May 2022)

Bronca como la de cualquier discoteca española que haya visto en los 40 años que tengo, de simios españoles, en cualquier fiesta de pueblo.

Bueno en realidad bastante más floja que las que he llegado a ver.

Nada a destacar, a parte del rasismo vurvujero, al menos no hay pinchazos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 May 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> que pasa, no te dejó anoche Iceta que le comieras el ojete? o te echaron de la sauna....



Cree el maricón que todos son de su condición.


----------



## dcuartero (24 May 2022)

Es su cultura, son sus costumbres , hay que respetar las, en 25 años no van a quedar españoles en España, solo gentuza como está.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (24 May 2022)

Lo mejor es dar en la mandíbula bien fuerte allí no hay quien resista, si das bien se l rompes, hasta puedes cortarle la lengua con sus propios dientes.


----------



## zeromus44 (24 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> 3 moros zurrandole al pancho, y va la subnormal de turno a pegarle tirones de la camiseta.
> Siempre que veo videos de peleas y hay alguna puta en medio es lo mismo, se ponen a hacer el subnormal y en vez de parar la pelea consiguen que su amigo/novio/lo que sea se coma un monton de puñetazos de moros o negros que aprovechan la situacion para reventarlo. Y encima muchas de las peleas empiezan por su puta culpa.



Venía a decirlo. El tío de verde que se cubría como en boxeo y que se veía que tenía algo de idea acaba chupando hostias al final del vídeo por culpa de su amiga/novia o lo que sea por agarrarle de la camiseta y moverlo. Y no se ve bien pero creo que hasta ella acaba recibiendo alguna.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (24 May 2022)

Nunca he visto tantos puñetazos al aire. Estas peleas son muy tontas. El otro día casi me meten en una y decide separar y apaciguar. Acostumbrado a peleas en el ring una pelea callejera es algo que carece de lógica, no depende de tus habilidades sino de azar. Es como jugar a la ruleta rusa.


----------



## gold digger (24 May 2022)

El pancho pequeño los tiene bien puestos, además sabe cubrirse y soltar ganchos


----------



## sinosuke (24 May 2022)

Estas discusiones entre los partidarios del criticismo de Kant y los seguidores del idealismo de Hegel es lo que tienen. Que se empieza a discutir amable y razonadamente y luego, en el calor del debate, pasan esas cosas...





.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (24 May 2022)

Es asco de putos moros siempre por las espalda y 10 contra 1


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Vienen los mejores, desde el sur y desde el oeste, somos un paraíso para esos futuros científicos.



Ahi los tienes, un brainstorming para la cura del cancer.


----------



## CommiePig (24 May 2022)

se necesita inmigración de mierda inempleable, dependiente de las paguitas y que Boten por su paguita eterna al separatismo zoziHaliHista


----------



## dcisneros (24 May 2022)

Alguien se ha percatado como al final del video hay un morito de mierda que se lleva un bolso femenino?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 May 2022)

Tudela macho,

Lo que eran los pueblos y en lo que los han convertido.


----------



## Roberto Malone (24 May 2022)

¿Minuto y resultado?.

KALERGI RULES!.


----------



## Manoliko (24 May 2022)

Los panchitos al menos pelean con honor ¿Os fijáis lo mariconas, cobardes y traicioneros que son los moros? En superioridad numérica, contra un panchito que es físicamente más pequeño que ellos y esperan a que la chica le agarre y trate de llevárselo para lanzarse todos contra él.

Evitando siempre el uno contra uno y el cara a cara. Atacando siempre por la espalda y con superioridad numérica. Y eso que le sacan todos una cabeza. Golpeando no para defenderse sino para hacer daño, y solo cuando ven la ocasión muy clara.

Repugnante.


----------



## ENRABATOR (24 May 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Los panchitos al menos pelean con honor ¿Os fijáis lo mariconas, cobardes y traicioneros que son los moros? En superioridad numérica, contra un panchito que es físicamente más pequeño que ellos y esperan a que la chica le agarre y trate de llevárselo para lanzarse todos contra él.
> 
> Repugnante.



Los españoles de hace siglos lo sabian, decian que el moro es taimado pero los votontos de hoy lo han olvidado


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 May 2022)

Muy inteligente meterse en esas peleas, de auténticos premios Nobel.


----------



## casaire (24 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ¿pero qué clase de basura viene a este país?



Pues futuros votantes rojos... Inmigrantes cantera del psyco Sanchez. .


----------



## CocoVin (24 May 2022)

Y después el jovenzuelo blanco autóctono votara progresismo.


----------



## Espeluznao (24 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Y en los momentos finales, como se lleva de puñetazos el tio de verde que antes estaba repartiendo bien.



El de verde no ha conectado un solo golpe. Estaba espantando moscas.


----------



## circodelia2 (24 May 2022)

Pues parece que a la subnormal también le zurran. 
....


----------



## Kovaliov (24 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> El de verde empieza a recibir por culpa de la gorda que lo intenta sacar de ahí cuando estaba en su salsa dándole a varios



El de verde es el puto amo. Le mete a cuatro o cinco hasta que la tía le impide defenderse


----------



## dcuartero (24 May 2022)

Si tengo que elegir prefiero a mis hermanos cobrisos antes que a los de los desiertos cercanos....


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (24 May 2022)

tan españoles como abascal


----------



## audienorris1899 (24 May 2022)

Vaya cate le mete el de negro a la pava ésa en todo el careto.








Avisadme cuando se pronuncie al respecto Irene Montero en Twitter.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (24 May 2022)




----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (24 May 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Vaya cate le mete el de negro a la pava ésa en todo el careto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la que se come el meco se parece a la que sale corriendo del coche patrulla


----------



## Pollepolle (24 May 2022)

Tudela esta gobernada por Vox. Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## mxmanu (24 May 2022)

Que valientes los moromierdas, 2 y 3 vs 1.


Supongo que hoy ya estarán todos esos expulsados del país, sobre todo el roba bolsos


----------



## patroclus (24 May 2022)

Faltan etnianos.


----------



## Pom (24 May 2022)

Para el amego que se lleva el bolso:

Articulo 242 del codigo penal 

1. El culpable de robo con violencia o intimidación en las personas será castigado con la pena de prisión de dos a cinco años, sin perjuicio de la que pudiera corresponder a los actos de violencia física que realizase. 

Todos sabemos que no pisara ni comisaria.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (24 May 2022)

la xamaca por salvar a su novio inmovilizandolo casi lo mata dejandolo a la merced de la morisma


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (24 May 2022)

cujo dijo:


> espero que los dominicanos empiecen una caza al moro en tudela



Pues no me extrañaría, grabados están.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (24 May 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Poco se habla de que un calBo viejales ande por ahí…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068666
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068667
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068668



Era el segurata


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 May 2022)

Salían de un congreso sobre nanotecnología ya calentitos por las discusiones técnicas, y no les quedó más remedio que defender sus paradigmas con uñas y dientes para garantizar que la ciencia avance en la dirección correcta para el progreso de la humanidad.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 May 2022)

El "narrador" es el nuevo Héctor del Mar


----------



## tolomeo (24 May 2022)

No voy a defender a ninguno, pero lo de los moros atacando es de traca, siempre atacan en manada
A igualdad de número salen corriendo siempre.
El panchito pequeño le echa cojones, aunque cobre.


----------



## little hammer (24 May 2022)

Pues el machupichu bajito de verde se defiende bien. 

Rodeado por 3-4 amegos y no consiguen asestarle una ostiaca hasta que se mete la chati por medio


----------



## Drogoprofe (24 May 2022)

2.0 y gol


----------



## Elvensen (24 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El de verde es el puto amo. Le mete a cuatro o cinco hasta que la tía le impide defenderse



A eso me refiero.
Una vez mas, demostracion real de las consecuencias de tener un chocho no disciplinado revoloteando a tu alrededor.
Aprendan de una putisima vez.


----------



## Drogoprofe (24 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> El de verde empieza a recibir por culpa de la gorda que lo intenta sacar de ahí cuando estaba en su salsa dándole a varios



Putas gordakas


----------



## CommiePig (24 May 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Vaya cate le mete el de negro a la pava ésa en todo el careto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



son sus niñEs..

inmigración reglada de calidad, filtrados sin antecedentes penales ni sanitarios, no quieren

quieren su bolsa cautiva de Botantes


----------



## Can Pistraus (24 May 2022)

Veo a los españoles orgullosos de haber importado mano de obra barata. De donde piensan sacar beneficio sino los palilleros de BOX?
Todo permitido y consentido


----------



## Drogoprofe (24 May 2022)

Madmax


----------



## butricio (24 May 2022)

Morinicanos


----------



## dcuartero (24 May 2022)

Con Franco esto no pasaba.


----------



## Oteador (24 May 2022)

spala dijo:


> quién ganó?



Supongo que los magrebies. El sur de Navarra esta lleno. Las bestias aberchales que quieren imponer el batúa deberían preocuparse más del árabe que del idioma español


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 May 2022)

Tremenda golpiza narrada por el Bruce Buffer de las riñas tumultuarias.


----------



## siroco (24 May 2022)

igual algunos pensaban que en la multiculturalidad los jóvenes de diferentes culturas y etnias compartirían libros, técnicas de orfebrería y decoración ancestral, y diversas artes y tradiciones pertenecientes a cada país, en un bello intercambio épico jamás visto que nos enriquecería a todos como sociedad, que haría un mundo mejor, más tolerante y abierto.

Por desgracia no vivimos en los mundos chupiguais de retrasado mental peligroso para la humanidad como son todos los que apoyan o tolera esta mierda que jamás acabó bien en la historia de la humanidad, y la única multiculturalidad que vamos a ver a partir de ahora en nuestros barrios va a ser esta o peor.


----------



## Vorsicht (24 May 2022)

Nadie dice nada de las damas? Además parecen patrias.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de las damas? Además parecen patrias.



La gorda parece @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , se mete en todos los fregados.


----------



## circodelia2 (24 May 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La gorda parece @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , se mete en todos los fregados.




 pues se lleva dos buenas mojacas.
....


----------



## circodelia2 (24 May 2022)

El de verde parece que sabe de boxeo. 
....


----------



## Fiallo (24 May 2022)

El panchi de metro cincuenta dando a 20 moros .


----------



## antiglobalista (24 May 2022)

no fallan Mis gorditassss con sus moritos y panchitos


La pelea mas cutre que he visto en mi vida (sobre todo los moritos enclenques pestosillos)


----------



## Fiallo (24 May 2022)

Las chirtis son todas patrias mientras ellos son panchimoroniggers, ningún españolito.


----------



## Nagare1999 (24 May 2022)

Ojalá se quedara en eso siempre, unos puñetazos sanos, lo malo son los macheteros.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de las damas? Además parecen patrias.



Estan en buffet libre de pollas marronidas.


----------



## Espartano27 (24 May 2022)




----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (24 May 2022)




----------



## César92 (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Vienen los mejores, desde el sur y desde el oeste, somos un paraíso para esos futuros científicos.



Joder , cuánta resiliencia e inclusión social.

Mientras se maten entre extranjeros no veo el problema. Deberíamos volver a los tiempos del coliseo.


----------



## César92 (24 May 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> No querer tercer mundo es populismo, la convivencia tranquila es facha por eso todos los progres en cuanto prosperan un poco se largan de los lodazales diversos.



Se largan sí, pero llevan sus ideas cancerígenas a otros sitios. Son peor que la peste, allá donde van llevan sus putas mierdas moralistas.

Por eso habría que luchar sin tregua contra la escoria marxista como hacían los chicos del freikorps.


----------



## César92 (24 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Unos y otros fuera ya.
> El que cometa un delito, deportado.



Los deportamos a todos y listo. No hay cucarachas buenas.


----------



## Araco (24 May 2022)

"For a short age Pict and Hyrkanian snarled at each other over the ruins of the world they had conquered. Then began the glacier ages, and the great Nordic drift."



"Por una corta era Pictos e Hirkanios se enzarzaron entre si sobre las ruinas del mundo conquistado. Entonces empezó la Edad Glacial, y el gran giro Nórdico"
Siempre que veo como USA se esta convirtiendo en parte de Latam y nosotros recibimos a los siervos de los otomanos no puedo evitar recordar esta parte del ensayo "La Edad Hiboria" del creador de "Conan el Bárbaro", Robert E. Howard. Este hombre al igual que Lovecraft y otros tantos de su época ya se olían por donde iban los tiros a principios del siglo pasado. Con suerte algunos blancos sobrevivirán y tras siglos de esconderse en montañas y bosques se podrán recuperar los territorios perdidos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 May 2022)

ME LA PELA IGNORO


----------



## César92 (24 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Nos han metido está plaga hasta en municipios que hasta hace poco eran tranquilos, esto ya ha hecho metástasis, hace 15 o más años estaban concentrados en barrios chungos de las metrópolis, pero ahora es que ya estan por todas partes estos indeseables de mierda.
> Y esto no tiene vuelta atrás, , y es peor porque en una ciudad grande está chusma indecente se diluía más, pero en un municipio mediano- pequeño la probabilidad de encontrarse con esta gentuza aumenta exponencialmente, ojalá y les toque en carne propia a algún concejal y/o alcalde o a sus putas familias, a ver qué tal les sienta la multiculturalidad que han importado.




Adanero ha tenido el privilegio de disfrutar de la multiculturalidad, a su hijo le dieron una paliza. Poco a poco, los hijos de los políticos también disfrutarán de la resiliencia. No hay tanto policía para hacer de escolta.

Es más, la chusma tiende a buscar a los pijos para robarles, robarle a un pobre da poco beneficio y tienes el riesgo de que éste le dé un buen mamporro al pagapensiones de turno.


----------



## bullish consensus (24 May 2022)

Que es un Osero? Algún animal mítico de la selva.al.que invocan?


----------



## antiglobalista (24 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Las chirtis son todas patrias mientras ellos son panchimoroniggers, ningún españolito.




Las nacionales CON SOBREPESO y sus panchitas


Todo correcto


----------



## forestal92 (24 May 2022)

Voy con los ecuatorianos.


----------



## OxHxKx (24 May 2022)

Moros y cristianos en Tudela , la historia se repite , primero como tragedia y luego como farsa...

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraloka (24 May 2022)

hay que enfrentar a las mafias, a ver si se destruyen entre ellas


----------



## Segismunda (24 May 2022)

Los magrebís están en mejor forma porque son de la raza superior NEGRA. Los latinos suelen estar gordos de comer demasiados hidratos, incluso los que están de hacer ejercicio, tienen tendencia a la fofez. Debe ser también genético.


----------



## Chino Negro (24 May 2022)

El de verde sabe boxeo o MMA vaya paliza les ha metido a los morronidos


----------



## TALEBIANO (24 May 2022)

Que país tan deprimente.


----------



## Aeneas (24 May 2022)

A ver, peleas así ha habido de siempre en mis tiempos mozos. Tampoco ha habido machetazos ni navajazos. La única diferencia es que antes se peleaban entre españoles y no había móviles para grabar.

Con la de burradas que hay esto me parece otra pelea típica de niñatos.


----------



## antiglobalista (24 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Nadie dice nada de las damas? Además parecen patrias.



PATRIAS CON SOBREPESO.TODO CORRECTO


VIENEN A FOLLARNOS LAS INFOLLABLES


LUEGO DICEN QUE NO QUIEREN HACE EL TRABAJO QUE NO QUIERE HACER EL ESPAÑOL


----------



## Lukytrike (24 May 2022)

Grasias a dios que no hubo balasera.


----------



## asakopako (24 May 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de pelea.

Los han dejao solos a los de Tudela
los han dejao solos de cualquier manera


----------



## octopodiforme (24 May 2022)

Nuestros niños. No podemos fallarles.


----------



## elmegaduque (24 May 2022)

Desde hace 5 años, Tudela es un auténtico estercolero donde los españoles desaparecen de las calles en cuanto se pone el sol.


----------



## bullish consensus (24 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Los magrebís están en mejor forma porque son de la raza superior NEGRA. Los latinos suelen estar gordos de comer demasiados hidratos, incluso los que están de hacer ejercicio, tienen tendencia a la fofez. Debe ser también genético.



Los incas son muy belicosos cuidado con ellos, además mira ahí el chaparrito como se planta a repartir hostias, sus antepasados habrían hecho esclavos a la negrada y los hubieran puesto a plantar maiz.
Faltan fierros


----------



## tolomeo (24 May 2022)

y del amego del final trincando el bolso como buen carroñero que?


----------



## Siffredi (24 May 2022)

Estarían discutiendo quién paga más pensiones aquí y se acaloraron.


----------



## tolomeo (24 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Los magrebís están en mejor forma porque son de la raza superior NEGRA. Los latinos suelen estar gordos de comer demasiados hidratos, incluso los que están de hacer ejercicio, tienen tendencia a la fofez. Debe ser también genético.



Pues el chiquitín hace frente él solo a todos los amegos musulmonos cuerpoescombro.


----------



## Eremita (24 May 2022)

Así son de caros luego los espárragos de Tudela, si aparte de pagar a todos los que intervienen en el proceso agrícola, hay que mantener a esa purria.


----------



## elmegaduque (24 May 2022)

Por las venas del pequeño corre sangre de conquistadores.

Mis dies.


----------



## skan (24 May 2022)

La pava esa (que tiene un polvazo) hace que le peguen a su amigo.

Lo malo de las pelas grupales es que los cobardes van muchos contra uno y a veces acaban matando a alguien a patadas en el suelo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 May 2022)

spala dijo:


> quién ganó?



La sociedad...


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 May 2022)

¿En qué puto idioma hablan?


----------



## petro6 (24 May 2022)

Nuestros niñooooshhhh¡¡
jajajaja


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (24 May 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Por las venas del pequeño corre sangre de conquistadores.
> 
> Mis dies.



El pequeño tendría futuro en la UFC en el peso mosca.


----------



## keler (24 May 2022)

Pues yo quería que ganase el pancho, vaya cates que estaba repartiendo. Los moros son los mas traicionero y mierda que hay..


----------



## Demi Grante (24 May 2022)

Vaya "amigas" que mientras que se creen que hacen bien en separar a sus supuestos amigos lo que realmente hacen es desestabilizar los y agarrarlos para que no puedan atacar ni defenderse y los moros les puedan dar a placer.

Mis dieses para el moro que a una de esas putas le termina por reventar la cara de una hostia.

Y mis dieses para los dominicanos que valientemente se quedaron fuera contra la turba de moros, aunque muy inocentes si esperaban un 1vs1.


----------



## Felson (24 May 2022)

Desalmado Depresivo dijo:


> Vienen los mejores, desde el sur y desde el oeste, somos un paraíso para esos futuros científicos.



Te corrijo la errata bienintencionada, supongo (en vista de los tiempos que nos corren, o que corren) : ahora dicen los tertulianos de las teles y radios "semos un paraíso" y ya me parece mucho el acento en paraíso, que es de nota para muchos hispanohablantes.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 May 2022)

Una pelea limpia. Poco se dan.


----------



## Comandante otto (24 May 2022)

Sin machetes?

Vete a la mierda


----------



## DOM + (24 May 2022)

Mink dijo:


> 3 moros zurrandole al pancho, y va la subnormal de turno a pegarle tirones de la camiseta.
> Siempre que veo videos de peleas y hay alguna puta en medio es lo mismo, se ponen a hacer el subnormal y en vez de parar la pelea consiguen que su amigo/novio/lo que sea se coma un monton de puñetazos de moros o negros que aprovechan la situacion para reventarlo. Y encima muchas de las peleas empiezan por su puta culpa.



Casi siempre que he visto peleas empezaba una tia. Y no porque un tio le entre a una tia con novio, sino porque ellas buscan lio. Y mas ahora que se sienten intocables.

El ultimo concierto al que fui 3 tias distintas:
1) una tia haciendo el gilipollas aullando molestando a los demas. Pasando la mano por delante de la cara a la gente, hagiendo gestos de que se pirase la gente, locuras...El novio diciendole que basta ya que se tranquilizara. se fue antes de mitad del concierto harto porque su pareja la estaba liando tanto que al final aun acabaría recibiendo él. Por suerte ella se fue detras pero menuda nochecita pasaria el tio y una entrada perdida...
2) otra le tiro la cerveza a encima a otra tia mientras bailaba. La otra le dijo que que hacia. Y esta le dijo que bailar que no molestase, ni pidio perdon. No paró de joder y le dijo a la otra que lo que pasa que tienes envidia de que hoy me voy a follar a este tio y tu no Estaba con su novio, tambien intentando calmarla. Ers una puta loca de manual. Si el tio sacaba el movil para hacer una foto ella se lo cogia para que le hiciera la foto a ella, no lo dejaba en paz, todo el rato atosigandole. Al final la otra que era una charo gorda pelocolores casi le mete y tuvieron que separarlas...el novio un tío también cabal intentando cogerla todo lo que podia y pidiendo disculpas a todo el mundo.
3) una charo 50 años viene y me dice, tu estabas aquí? Es que ahora no veo bien el grupo y pone cara de sorprendida y molesta. Mido 1'95 se que jode si estas detras mio pero llevaba ahi desde el principio, desde apertura de puertas, y ella y su grupito llegaron algo mas tarde. Puta loca. Pero en fin le dije ,desde antes de empezar y segui a lo mio pero es para decirle crece puta enana o muevete. Luego me dijeron que alomejor lo hizo para entablar conversación e intentar tirar caña pero yo creo que simplemente queria tocar los huevos.

3 lios de 3 locas en 1h. Y el empoderamiento solo lleva unos años con nosotros
Que ya lo habia antes pero creo que va a peor


----------



## skan (24 May 2022)

¿A cuál de los dos bandos ayudaríais?
O mejor aún moros vs gitanos vs panchitos... ¿A quien defenderíais?


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 May 2022)

La mejor parte es cuando le revientan la cara a la tía


----------



## elpaguitas (24 May 2022)

el de las patadas que cabron eso de pegar y huir.... como lo enganchara el otro no se vuelve a poner de pie


----------



## Morototeo (24 May 2022)

LAS CALLES de los pueblos y ciudades de Navarra, sin punkis, ni heavys, ni borrokas en la vida nocturna son una mierda. Que hubieran venido esos menas, hace 30 años, que hubieran venido...


----------



## V. R. N (24 May 2022)

El que se lleva el bolso al final del video es el moro supongo ¿no?


----------



## OYeah (24 May 2022)

Al final el pobre pancho cae al suelo, que es de verdad cuando se deciden las peleas. Rodeado de marrónidos.

Mal asunto, ahí te pueden matar.


Yo sinceramente pienso que todo está perdido ya en España y en general en el mundo. Es la Caida del Imperio Romano, ya no hay cojones, abrimos las puertas a la Violencia sin ser capaces de practicarla ni entenderla. Estamos condenados.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 May 2022)

Al 14" cuando dice el "locutor" El diablo, el diablo!  el chico soprendentemente se defiende bastante bien hasta que llega la imbécil choni, le estira de la ropa inmovilizandolo y es cuando aprovechan los moros y lo muelen a hostias...maldita imbécil!!!!


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (24 May 2022)

*Dale duro mama pinga*


----------



## Calahan (24 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Veo a los españoles orgullosos de haber importado mano de obra barata. De donde piensan sacar beneficio sino los palilleros de BOX?
> Todo permitido y consentido



La puta España nos ha llenado de chusma la tierra.


----------



## Calahan (24 May 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Con Franco esto no pasaba.



Sí pasaba.


----------



## Capitán Walker (24 May 2022)

subhumanos + drogas + alcohol + chortinas
Saberse no podía...


----------



## M.Karl (24 May 2022)

Vaya mierda de pelea. Esta gente le dura a los hooligans ingleses de los años 80 cero coma.


----------



## Macho Camacho (24 May 2022)

Tudela, quien te ha visto y quien te ve..


----------



## Stalkeador (24 May 2022)

Vistalegre dijo:


> Pierden nuestras calles



Por eso sería ideal que los gobiernos construyesen coliseos para que éstos subseres, bandas latinas, las sectas ultras y los tarados del futbol se den de hostias de lo lindo o peleen a machetazos, sin perturbar la vida del ciudadano normal.


----------



## charofilia (25 May 2022)

tremendo DUELO de pagapensiones


----------



## River in the street (25 May 2022)

spala dijo:


> quién ganó?



El hombre blanco


----------



## SolyCalma (25 May 2022)

en las salidas de las discotecas tb habia muchas peleas antes, de españoles contra españoles, lo que no entiendo es por que si ahora los españoles han evolucionado un poco hay que guantar peleas y gentuza de bandas marruecos o latinoamérica. El problema no es que sean extranjeros es que son dentro de los extranjeros la gentuza.


----------



## AssGaper (25 May 2022)

mis respetos a los sudacoides, en inferioridad númerica se han defendido de varios ataques en varios flancos con una defensa respetable. Solo podia realizarse mediante la genetica de herencia aria.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (25 May 2022)

Comida para peces lo tengo claro. Ni deportación ni ostias.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 May 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> y del amego del final trincando el bolso como buen carroñero que?



Lo hace casi por inercia ya..


----------



## Fiallo (25 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Las nacionales CON SOBREPESO y sus panchitas
> 
> 
> Todo correcto



Las maria rispa, candela sartorious, camila Golden, etc. todas neo-chonis con ancestros moros o etnianos.


----------



## Fiallo (25 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Los magrebís están en mejor forma porque son de la raza superior NEGRA. Los latinos suelen estar gordos de comer demasiados hidratos, incluso los que están de hacer ejercicio, tienen tendencia a la fofez. Debe ser también genético.



No sabes nada de los panchis, hay múltiples videos donde mejicanos de 1.50 nokeando a niggas de 1.85. Muchos de los panchis tienen bastantes resistencia a los golpes sumado a una mano de piedra.


----------



## Fiallo (25 May 2022)

que seres disgenesicos son los moros de mierda, superiores según @Segismunda.


----------



## Fiallo (25 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> El de verde se planta bien de piernas y reparte con fundamento. Lástima que le dejen solo sus colegas vendido frente a la turba mora de bracitos de alambre. Ya adelanto que el día en que falte el condumio estos moromierdas lo van a pasar muy mal, no tienen ni media hostia.



AL parecer el enano es de los andes mientras sus amigos que lo abandonan son dominicanos y por lo tanto chulos como todo caribeños muy parecidos a los menas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> AL parecer el enano es de los andes mientras sus amigos que lo abandonan son dominicanos y por lo tanto chulos como todo caribeños muy parecidos a los menas.



Yo tengo esa teoría también, que los dominicanos y los moros se parecen, son mestizos con algo de negro.


SolyCalma dijo:


> en las salidas de las discotecas tb habia muchas peleas antes, de españoles contra españoles, lo que no entiendo es por que si ahora los españoles han evolucionado un poco hay que guantar peleas y gentuza de bandas marruecos o latinoamérica. El problema no es que sean extranjeros es que son dentro de los extranjeros la gentuza.



Yo no acabo de entender qué os hace pensar que los que se quedan en sus países son mejores que estos. ¿Habéis estado en sus países?




Calahan dijo:


> Sí pasaba.



Con Franco todos obedientes y sumisos. Especialmente en Cataluña.


----------



## Fiallo (25 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo tengo esa teoría también, que los dominicanos y los moros se parecen, son mestizos con algo de negro.
> 
> 
> Yo no acabo de entender qué os hace pensar que los que se quedan en sus países son mejores que estos. ¿Habéis estado en sus países?
> ...



Los menas cuerpoescombro pelopolla se parecen a los caribeños trirraciales.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Bueno ...era de esperarse ...chocan los dos frentes ...en un par de años disputa de territorios y adiós paz



Ese peña tiene una esperanza de vida muy corta...Darwin suele hacer su trabaja en el control de población para que no aumente mucho


----------



## ussser (25 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Eficiencia, mis zankitos.
> Joder como la gorda vestida de vaquero azul se lleva por delante a un tio bien puesto al comienzo, impresionante.
> Y en los momentos finales, como se lleva de puñetazos el tio de verde que antes estaba repartiendo bien.



Al de verde lo ha estorbado la tía. Ojito con el.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 May 2022)

La putada es que ahí no se han matado entre ellos. Que es a lo que entraba yo al mirar el vídeo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 May 2022)

Ja, ja, ja... te tienes que reir, joder, parecen simios


----------



## Guillotin (25 May 2022)

Los moritos siempre actúan como una manada de hienas, se coordinan bien entre ellos, debe ser por el Islamn o por algo innato en sus costumbres.


----------



## Guillotin (25 May 2022)

un final épico Ja, ja ja, con el morito recogiendo un bolso que se ha caído durante la trifulca....


----------



## antiglobalista (25 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Las maria rispa, candela sartorious, camila Golden, etc. todas neo-chonis con ancestros moros o etnianos.




y con alergia al gimnasio y la vida sana como los pestosillos enclenques moritos


----------



## Fiallo (25 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> y con alergia al gimnasio y la vida sana como los pestosillos enclenques moritos



Son las mismas que aparecen en los videos de moros y negratas donde le preguntan guarradas.


----------



## antiglobalista (25 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Son las mismas que aparecen en los videos de moros y negratas donde le preguntan guarradas.



si le hace la entrevista un extraterrestre de marte dirian que le encantan los extraterrestres de marte



por cierto,¿esas entrevistas no son MACHISTAS? los inmigrantes pueden hacer entrevistas calenturientas y los progres como broncano


imaginate que una entrevista de esas las hace bertin osborne o un influencer de vox


----------



## cabronavirus (25 May 2022)

Calentando para la próxima guerra civil.









Un joven herido con arma blanca en una discoteca en Tudela


La víctima, que conocía al autor de los hechos, ha necesitado doce puntos de sutura




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## cabronavirus (25 May 2022)

Calentando para la próxima guerra civil.









Un joven herido con arma blanca en una discoteca en Tudela


La víctima, que conocía al autor de los hechos, ha necesitado doce puntos de sutura




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------

